
Wuhan virus will affect iPhone and other electronics production - vo2maxer
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/wuhan-virus-will-affect-iphone-and-other-electronics-production
======
mcv
The word 'production' is really important at the end of the title. For a
moment there I thought the virus jumped from humans to electronics.

~~~
cobbal
That’s some good, bad sci-fi waiting to be written. A new strain of the flu
spreads overnight across the globe once it is able to jump between people and
the internet...

~~~
homonculus1
Just wait till we get consumer IoT CRISPR devices for telemetry-enhanced cloud
gene therapy in the comfort of your living room.

